# My Wallpapers!



## Neko (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys!
I just made a wallpaper, it's my first one but I think it's okay.
It's about the song "Workerbees" from BillyTalent.
If you are wondering why there are soldiers in the background, it fits with the meaning of the song. (Well, in this case it would be "workerbees" = Soldiers and Hive = Country (e.g. hive = USA if your talking about an american "workerbee" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 
That's just my opinion though. Other people may think the song is about something else and they may be right too! 







Tell me if you like them or not.


----------



## Ice Cold (Sep 6, 2008)

I personally think it'd be better off with the text on the right gone.  It loses it's seriousness when the font is there.


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow. I didn't think anyone knew about Billy Talent. What about one for Red Flag if you taking requsets.


----------

